# الحسابات الهيدروليكية موضحة بمثال (هام جدا)



## الأشقر الغامض (13 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .......
اخواني المهندسين لي رجاء عندكم ان يقوم احدكم بشرح الحسابات الهيدروليكية خطوة بخطوة ابتداءا من تحديد حجم الخزان الأرضي ومعدل الاستهلاك اليومي للفرد ومرورا بتحديد حجم الخزان العلوي ان وجد وكيفية تحديد اقطار المواسير من الكود الصحي العالمي وشرحه من نفس الكود لأنه بصراحه غير واضح بالنسبة لي ونهاية بتحديد قدرة المضخة والسمت بتاعها ، بذلك اكون شاكرا لكم حسن استجابتكم لرجائي يا اخوتي الأعزاء ......
اخوكم الأشقر *


----------



## احمدعبدالمعطى (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم : انا بضم ندائى لنداء الاشقر لشرح برنامج الحسابات الهيدروليكية بطريقة سهلة ومع تطبيق مثال جزاكم الله خيرا عن علمكم


----------



## mohamedbadawy (5 مارس 2012)

*How to select a Pump*

اخوانى الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته سوف قوم تباعا بتحميل طلبكم قدر المستطاع و ارجو من الله التوفيق و منكم الدعاء
من خلال الملفات المرفقه سوف تتعلمون كل شيء لتصميم الطلمبات و تباعا ان شاء الله سوف احمل تصميم المواسير ( وان شاء الله هايكون برنامج كامل)


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## mohamedbadawy (5 مارس 2012)

*الحسابات الهيدروليكيه لمنظومة الماء البارد*

اخواني الأعزاء تجدون بالمرفقات الحسابات الهيدروليكيه لمنظومة الماء البارد :56:


----------



## Badran Mohammed (5 مارس 2012)

مشكور على المجهود
بورك فيك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (5 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## zizo_mam (5 مارس 2012)

والله يا مهندس محمد بدوي عاجزين عن الشكر وان غبت عنا سنظل نتذكرك بهذة الاسهامات


----------



## عاطف 58 (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير وأعطاك وأمدك حتي ترضي .


----------



## اية الله محمد (6 مارس 2012)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
و بارك الله قيكم مهندس بدوي 
تمنياتي لكم بكل خير و اهلا بكم استاذا ومعلما


----------



## Omaralawad (9 مارس 2012)

مششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## ibrahim1hj (9 مارس 2012)

*Pumps Selection*

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركة الرائعة أود أن أفيدكم أعزائي بملف يشرح انواع المضخات و طرق اختيارها:56::63:


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (24 مارس 2012)

موضوع ممتاز وشكرا


----------



## النور القادم (24 مارس 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## drmady (25 مارس 2012)

شكر للجميع على المعلومات الطيبة


----------



## وائل البرعى (25 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## pilot_789 (25 مارس 2012)

شكرا للجميع 
الصراحة منتهى التعاون


----------



## thaeribrahem (25 مارس 2012)

*شكر للجميع على المعلومات الطيبة*


----------



## محمد_86 (25 مارس 2012)

بارك اله فيك


----------



## مهندس عموره (25 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (26 مارس 2012)

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (26 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ahmed samy (29 مارس 2012)

جميل جد


----------



## amr fathy (31 مارس 2012)

جـــزاكم اللـــه كـــل خيــــر


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (1 أبريل 2012)

*أحسنت مهندس محمد ... بارك الله فيك ... تحياتي *


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (1 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الحالم (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراااااا


----------



## mohamedomar654 (23 أبريل 2012)

الله يجزاكم كل خير للاخوة المساهمين


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (24 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيراً يا إخواني وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم بالحقيقة اشكر الجميع وقد لبيتوا النداء بشكل شافي ووافي .........*​


----------



## hikal007 (27 أبريل 2012)

mohamedbadawy قال:


> اخواني الأعزاء تجدون بالمرفقات الحسابات الهيدروليكيه لمنظومة الماء البارد :56:



جزالك الله خير جزاااء وبارك الله لك وعليك


----------



## محمد_86 (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / ماجد سليم (1 أبريل 2013)

والله مش عرف اشكرك ازاي بارك الله فيك واكثر الله من امثالك مهندس ماجد سليم


----------



## amrabdrabou11 (22 أبريل 2013)

والله يا اخى جزام الله خيرا


----------



## amrabdrabou11 (22 أبريل 2013)

مششششششششششششككككككككوريييين قوى


----------



## عمران احمد (23 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## tarek gamarec (23 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بسيوني حسن (24 أبريل 2013)

تعجز الكلمات عن التعبير بالشكر والعرفان لهذه المعلومات القيمه زادك الله من علمه


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (4 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله بجميع الاخوة المشاركين وجزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## eyadinuae (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله بك ..


----------



## mahmood mrbd (7 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير ..شرح ممتاز


----------



## احمد كيبر (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله صدقه جاريه لك الى يوم القيامه


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (25 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكورة جهودكم اخواني


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع .... بوركتم*


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (28 نوفمبر 2013)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## thaeribrahem (29 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## eng_alex (29 نوفمبر 2013)

جارى التحميل
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## engmsadeqm (5 فبراير 2014)

الله عليك


----------



## سيد محمود عطا (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## علاء نادر (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكرو اخي الكريم على هذا الملف الرائع​


----------

